# 2021 NCSQ Meet: 14-16 May 2021 (hopefully) near Greensboro, NC



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

*I'm editing this first post since things have changed a bit.

Friday day / evening will be at my house - PM if you need the address. 

Saturday (0930 - 7:00) will be at Hagan Stone Park - see Map below. 

Pizza for Friday night, Saturday will likely run to local Subway or a bit further (15 minute drive) to get more offerings.

For those who want to stay - we will get dinner together if there is enough interest. 

The shelter that we will be using is Shelter 1 - on the right as soon as you pull in to the park.*












Some of you likely know that the '2020 Spring Meet' was postponed and relocated 'BOC' (Because Of Covid....those dreaded words) to a mini-meet in November in Virginia. Well, we are going to schedule this meet for mid-May, after Mother's Day, and hopefully before the heat comes.

We will provide items that will facilitate a 'safe' meet - hand sanitizer, masks, hand washing.....each individual needs to assess their own risk - what risk they are willing to take.....you may wear a mask all day, not put yourself within 6' of others, etc.

A few links for the meet threads from May 2020, November 2020, and January 2021

Hagan Stone Park Rd, Pleasant Garden, NC 27313

2020 NCSQ Meet Thread for May

2020 NCSQ Meet 6-7 November 2020 link

2021 NCSQ Mini-Meet Link January

This may be a little premature, but I've had a few guys ask me to get something posted up, so here it is.

*Friday Night Info:*

At my house......pizza likely

*Saturday Info:*

At my house (most likely - maybe the park - don't want to get 'cancelled' again).......grilling likely.
From about 09:00 AM to 10:00 PM (hard cut-off time).

*Stuff to bring:*

Yourself
A friend / spouse / kids (of course you are responsible for policing said kids)
Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
Favorite music on discs, thumb drive, or other device
Camera
Lawn chair if you want to use one
Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive criticism and humbly give advice/criticism


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Count me in!

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY


----------



## court (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm in
1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
3) Courtland (court) - 2019 Ram 1500 - North Carolina


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Been waiting for this thread to start, now to book a hotel.

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
3) Courtland (court) - 2019 Ram 1500 - North Carolina 
4) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - VA


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
3) Courtland (court) - 2019 Ram 1500 - North Carolina
4) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - VA.
5) Mic (Mic10is) Acura Tsx


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
3) Courtland (court) - 2019 Ram 1500 - North Carolina
4) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - VA.
5) Mic (Mic10is) Acura Tsx 
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) 2002 BMW 330Ci - North Carolina


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Kendall you have an E46 BMW?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> Kendall you have an E46 BMW?


Here you go.... BMW e46 330cI by Notloudenuf

Pretty sure someone mentioned your name in that thread as the source of all E46 knowledge.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> Kendall you have an E46 BMW?


I sure do. Got in back in August. Been working on different stuff and have a build log on Junkies. Working to have it completed end of April.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> I sure do. Got in back in August. Been working on different stuff and have a build log on Junkies. Working to have it completed end of April.


My wife competes w a 330i.
So I kinda know that car well.
I'll find u the part number for the correct dash kit so u don't need to use that ugly offset one


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

With y'all in spirit - have to work that weekend and after going to the Keys for 2 weeks in April I don't think they'll let me travel out of state again that soon. Haven't been to a meet since the 90s and would love to go. 🥳


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
3) Courtland (court) - 2019 Ram 1500 - North Carolina
4) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - VA.
5) Mic (Mic10is) Acura Tsx 
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) 2002 BMW 330Ci - North Carolina
7) Bo (Zippy) 2018 Audi RS3 - Ohio

I'm in for this.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Sounds like fun, but I'm in So. Cal. 
Hopefully it will take place...

_BTW: I always have associated "BOC" with Blue Oyster Cult...!_


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
3) Courtland (court) - 2019 Ram 1500 - North Carolina
4) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - VA.
5) Mic (Mic10is) Acura Tsx
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) 2002 BMW 330Ci - North Carolina
7) Bo (Zippy) 2018 Audi RS3 - Ohio 
8) Eric (mumbles) 2018 Audi S5 - Georgia


----------



## couchflambeau (Apr 18, 2006)

I'll have to see how my work schedule sizes up as we get closer. If I can make it will probably only be as a spectator/hangaround since the car is still a ways from being presentable... 

-Brian


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Don't worry about not having a working system, this meet is geared towards having fun with a good group of people!


----------



## Mashburn (Jun 26, 2018)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
3) Courtland (court) - 2019 Ram 1500 - North Carolina
4) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - VA.
5) Mic (Mic10is) Acura Tsx
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) 2002 BMW 330Ci - North Carolina
7) Bo (Zippy) 2018 Audi RS3 - Ohio 
8) Eric (mumbles) 2018 Audi S5 - Georgia
9) Jacob (Mashburn) 2019 Civic Si- North Carolina

Not sure how I missed this post, but I’ll be there 100%!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

If all goes as planned, I’ll be attending the Lonestar Shootout / Aggieland event in Texas this weekend (flying down - no need to take the Audi). 

I’ll try to take some photos and post them here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
3) Courtland (court) - 2019 Ram 1500 - North Carolina
4) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - VA.
5) Mic (Mic10is) Acura Tsx
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) 2002 BMW 330Ci - North Carolina
7) Bo (Zippy) 2018 Audi RS3 - Ohio
8) Eric (mumbles) 2018 Audi S5 - Georgia
9) Jacob (Mashburn) 2019 Civic Si- North Carolina
10) Forrest (Darkrider) 2010 Camaro - NC


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
3) Courtland (court) - 2019 Ram 1500 - North Carolina
4) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - VA.
5) Mic (Mic10is) Acura Tsx
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) 2002 BMW 330Ci - North Carolina
7) Bo (Zippy) 2018 Audi RS3 - Ohio
8) Eric (mumbles) 2018 Audi S5 - Georgia
9) Jacob (Mashburn) 2019 Civic Si- North Carolina
10) Forrest (Darkrider) 2010 Camaro - NC
11) Russell (dblevel) 2013 Pilot - NC


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I had an amazing time this past weekend in Texas - Frisco, near Dallas. I attended the Lonestar Shootout....Aggieland event that Klifton set up as an SQology event. Very cool to have about 68 cars there, 3 organizations - MECA, IASCA, and EMMA judges.....combined scores led to a money round on Sunday. I was fortunate to listen to a hand full of the 68 cars, and a few of the cars that made the top 20 (a few of them were friends - which made it even better). 

This was the first thing I saw when I arrived in Frisco.......Texas......










I hooked up with the guys from Karma Audio and got an awesome demo from Phil Gibbs car - with a 2-way (Allure tweeter and mid bass). It was an extraordinary start to the weekend - this car sounded incredible - dynamic, fun tune - but technical as well. We ended with AC DC's Thunderstruck at 50/50 on the Sony HU.....it was fantastic at that level!


















Kiser's beautiful set up!



















Then I had the privilege of going to dinner with the Karma crew! Bone in Filet!



















The next morning was overcast and cool - ate at a good diner (expensive!)

View from the front of the venue - Car Toys


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Doing a little photo shoot.....some type of super car or something 




























Adam's incredible amplifier and DSP set up!!! His vehicle sounded incredible!














































A couple of hot Challengers from Cali


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Doing a little photo shoot.....some type of super car or something 

View attachment 296625


View attachment 296626


View attachment 296627


Adam's incredible amplifier and DSP set up!!! His vehicle sounded incredible!

View attachment 296628


View attachment 296629


View attachment 296630


View attachment 296631


View attachment 296632


A couple of hot Challengers from Cali

View attachment 296633



View attachment 296634


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow....I hate this new website.....it is not good for this.....




























Scott Brazelton's amazing Lexus


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Steve's amazing set up



















Once again, I was getting droopy from not drinking enough....fortunately, Steve comes prepared!










Dan's pillars!










Not sure who belonged to this









Nice Mustang


----------



## Mashburn (Jun 26, 2018)

I’m going to have to plan to make that trip next year! Looks like a GREAT time! Would be awesome if me, you, and Mark flew out for the weekend! I haven’t been to a show on this level since I had the black mustang if that tells you anything. I miss it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Scott's Lexus!

















Yep - that is a tweeter ladies and gents.....














































Chad Bui's Titan - I've heard a few iterations of this truck, and every single one was fantastic.....this one was special. And, it was awesome to see him!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Sunday morning....



















My hotel



















THE BLAZER! This is the vehicle that took the top prize.....I've heard it before in a different iteration a couple years ago at the Aggieland show.....this was incredible!!! Primarily the depth to the stage and the overall depth. 



















This was a very cool Volvo....


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

And then lanes for the money round

Rob Bess









Natan Budiono and Brian Mitchell










Flight home was uneventful - the best kind.....with a nice sunset  Of course, most of these people missed it - staring at their phones.



















Regrets.....well, I hate that I didn't take photos of my friends.....the fellas that let me demo their cars.....and I wish I had listened to a few more cars......but an amazing time for sure!!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Some additional reflections.....

I heard some amazing systems.....some of them I was able to use my music, and a few of them were only with their music. The best was when I could listen to mine for a bit, then I asked them to play a few tracks they like to use to 'show off' their system. 

Some vehicles were the first time getting a demo........

Ron Baker's A6 - I've seen it at Finals, I've talked to Steve about it, but I haven't had a chance to demo until this past weekend. Extremely good car - the tonality was exactly what I'm aiming for in my car - good impact without being obnoxious - extremely good staging and imaging. 

Andrew Hinshaw's Subaru Outback - This car is used for outside sales - it gets a lot of miles on it every week. Andrew explained that he wanted a decent sound in a daily that didn't cost a lot of money.......he started with SKAR speakers and a 5 channel amp. When these speakers didn't do it for him, he installed the Dayton Ref 4" in the stock dash locations (450hz and up), and Dayton Ref 8" mid bass in the doors (40hz-450hz), Dayton 12" sub, and Dayton DSP......and two 5 channel SKAR amps sitting in the glove box! What a surprise! I didn't get the full effect though because I was told before hand what he had. With great tuning....it doesn't take expensive gear to get very satisfying sound......top 20 of 68 car sound apparently. 

Adam Schlepphorst's Suburban - I didn't hear it at Finals a couple years ago, but it is a completely different vehicle. This is example of the highest level equipment and great tuning. Very balanced sound - great depth - and dynamic! Many of the demos I heard from standing nearby.....were of Sex and Candy at high volume  But it did the technical things extremely well. 

And a few that I've heard before, but they were even better this time around......

Steve Weigner's Transit Van - I always enjoy my demos in this vehicle - it feels as if you are in a really good home theater seat - with extremely high quality processing and amplification - and large speakers effortlessly producing the intended frequencies. 

Leonard's Day's Neon - I've heard many iterations of the Neon, and it is easy to say this one was the best. It always sounds great.....but this one had something special to my ears this time. It just had all of what I wanted to hear - highs/mids/lows - very balanced. Great job Lenny! 

Alan Works' Truck - I've heard the truck a couple times since Al got it built by Audio-X, and Al has been very successful tuning this beast! Huge difference between where it was at Jason Carter's meet and at this competition. The sub was perfectly balanced in this tune, and there was no nonsense in the doors from the mid bass. Well done my friend! 

Chad Bui's Titan - I've heard this truck a few times with different drivers. The last time was in Houston when I was there for work, and he had 6.5" drivers in sealed enclosures on the dash. This time, he had the Focal Utopia MM 6.5's on the dash, and they were extremely good. I think he still has Illusion Audio 10's in the doors, and he has new tweeters (old man moment - Japanese brand - Bo has their amps) - extremely good sound - powerful presentation with the Mosconi AS and Class A amps - Wide and deep sound stage, and a fantastic bottom end.

Finally, Steve Head's Blazer - Steve has a unique 'style' for providing demos.....he is very particular on how you get in, where you put your feet, where your head lines up, taking your hat off for you, etc.......Once you are settled, he runs the demo.....he has a demo disc that he plays (I didn't ask him to play my music, maybe he would have, maybe not).....he controls the volume and the time per track. Now, he can't do that for the judges, and maybe if I had asked for a different experience, he may have provided it.....but if one thinks about it - one could 'control' the environment of how people perceive your vehicle if you only play tracks that sound really good in your vehicle, with your tune, at a volume you choose. He played about 15-30 seconds of 10 tracks, and the volume level was between 70-80db I would guess. 

What strikes you first.....I'm 5'9"-5'10" tall - my toe barely touched the accelerator.....and the start of the stage was beyond that (to me) - so my perception was that the start of the stage was about 6 FEET from me, and the back of the stage was perceived by me to be beyond 10 FEET from me (at least). And this was with many different genres - large orchesteral, rock, synth/pop, SQ. At the low volume, there was still dynamics.....it still had impact - effortless. The stage width didn't seem to compress even though the distance to the front of the stage was so high.....it was still outside of the mirrors to me. The overall consensus was that this iteration (I believe he had new amps, new drivers) was much more tightly focused in the imaging.....more space between images than before. It was really good. I would have liked to have played my music and be able to push the volume as desired.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Finally, Steve Head's Blazer - Steve has a unique 'style' for providing demos.....he is very particular on how you get in, where you put your feet, where your head lines up, taking your hat off for you, etc.......Once you are settled, he runs the demo.....he has a demo disc that he plays (I didn't ask him to play my music, maybe he would have, maybe not).....he controls the volume and the time per track. Now, he can't do that for the judges, and maybe if I had asked for a different experience, he may have provided it.....but if one thinks about it - one could 'control' the environment of how people perceive your vehicle if you only play tracks that sound really good in your vehicle, with your tune, at a volume you choose. He played about 15-30 seconds of 10 tracks, and the volume level was between 70-80db I would guess.
> 
> What strikes you first.....I'm 5'9"-5'10" tall - my toe barely touched the accelerator.....and the start of the stage was beyond that (to me) - so my perception was that the start of the stage was about 6 FEET from me, and the back of the stage was perceived by me to be beyond 10 FEET from me (at least). And this was with many different genres - large orchesteral, rock, synth/pop, SQ. At the low volume, there was still dynamics.....it still had impact - effortless. The stage width didn't seem to compress even though the distance to the front of the stage was so high.....it was still outside of the mirrors to me. The overall consensus was that this iteration (I believe he had new amps, new drivers) was much more tightly focused in the imaging.....more space between images than before. It was really good. I would have liked to have played my music and be able to push the volume as desired.


I did not like the Blazer the last 2 times I heard it, despite one year winning Aggieland, I hated that version. It was very technical and somewhat sterile one time and then very big and diffuse the other.

in Texas, I will say what I told him after I judged him for MECA and again after top 20. The Blazer never made me rethink or question the score I was going to give it. It did everything required to score extremely well, while still being enjoyable to listen to. In a sense, it was very easy to judge bc it did everything I was listening for and there was zero reason to believe that it wouldnt do it on other tracks (which I checked). It didnt WOW me, except in how well balanced it was and how everything was in its exact location and space. and thats a big thing I realized judging this weekend...im not looking to be WOWed. some judges want that WOW effect and competitors try and make something stand out , like having superb bass or bringing the upper midrange up to create a sense of more presence...whatever. Im looking/listening for exactly what an SQ judge is supposed to be listening for, how close to the recorded media is this reproduction. The Blazer did this. the Concert drum on orchestral tracks was in the back of the stage to the right, it had great impact, provided a sense of its size, created pressure at lower frequencies without shaking the vehicle.

in fact what set the majority of those cars that finished in top 8 of the top 20 was how solid each vehicle was. and by solid I mean, they did not have exaggerated decay times caused by lots of extra resonances. they were tight, defined and accurate. and VERY well controlled.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> I did not like the Blazer the last 2 times I heard it, despite one year winning Aggieland, I hated that version. It was very technical and somewhat sterile one time and then very big and diffuse the other.
> 
> in Texas, I will say what I told him after I judged him for MECA and again after top 20. The Blazer never made me rethink or question the score I was going to give it. It did everything required to score extremely well, while still being enjoyable to listen to. In a sense, it was very easy to judge bc it did everything I was listening for and there was zero reason to believe that it wouldnt do it on other tracks (which I checked). It didnt WOW me, except in how well balanced it was and how everything was in its exact location and space. and thats a big thing I realized judging this weekend...im not looking to be WOWed. some judges want that WOW effect and competitors try and make something stand out , like having superb bass or bringing the upper midrange up to create a sense of more presence...whatever. Im looking/listening for exactly what an SQ judge is supposed to be listening for, how close to the recorded media is this reproduction. The Blazer did this. the Concert drum on orchestral tracks was in the back of the stage to the right, it had great impact, provided a sense of its size, created pressure at lower frequencies without shaking the vehicle.
> 
> in fact what set the majority of those cars that finished in top 8 of the top 20 was how solid each vehicle was. and by solid I mean, they did not have exaggerated decay times caused by lots of extra resonances. they were tight, defined and accurate. and VERY well controlled.


Thank you for that insight Mic! I find it very helpful to get a judges view on how they tackle this very difficult task! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Thank you for that insight Mic! I find it very helpful to get a judges view on how they tackle this very difficult task!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The Blazer this year wasnt difficult. It did exactly what a car audio competition system is supposed to do. many others...no so much


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

A little bit of an update on the meet. 

We will be hosting a get together at my house on Friday afternoon / evening of the 14th of May at my house. 

We will be hosting a Meet with a competition concurrently at Hagan-Stone park in Pleasant Garden, NC (we have had the meet at this location before) on Saturday the 15th. I have secured the shelter, paid for it (anyone who wants to donate may, but not required), and I hope we won't be cancelled like we were a couple years ago. I stated the purpose was for a Reunion (not a lie)......about 20 people (hopefully we will have more), and no alcohol.......

For the competition part - this will be relaxed.....we are planning on a 2X MECA event and hopefully IASCA / MASQ.....anyone can enter to get feedback from experienced judges. If you just want to come for the meet - no problem - you don't have to compete, and it shouldn't change the 'feel' of the meet. 

Also....for those who may be interested - Matt Roberts and Grace are possibly hosting a competition in Greenville, SC that same weekend - with the comp occurring on Sunday the 16th of May. Some may want to attend mine on Friday / Saturday - and cruise down to Greenville on Sunday. 

Link to Matt's event

Map of Hagan-Stone - we will be in shelter #1 as you enter the park. I have highlighted the entrance at the bottom, and circled (red) where the shelter is.


















MECA Car Audio Competitions » MECA


MECA Sound Pressure and Sound Quality Leagues are meant to be Fun, Fair, Loud and Clear for competitors of all types and sizes. Car audio competitions near you.




mecaevents.com


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

MECA Car Audio Competitions » MECA


MECA Sound Pressure and Sound Quality Leagues are meant to be Fun, Fair, Loud and Clear for competitors of all types and sizes. Car audio competitions near you.




mecaevents.com


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

For Jason's sake you may want to clarify that there is no SPL at this show.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> For Jason's sake you may want to clarify that there is no SPL at this show.


There is no SPL at this show

...it's a bunch of Sq guys which can't get loud🤣

Flier and Meca events site pretty clearly says sql. Highly unlikely any SPL'ers would show up...but I know what you mean.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

On a side topic dealing with audio, my Martin Logan home theater sub has died. I went to the local shop where i bought it from and they no longer carry that brand, but are reaching out to the manufacturer about possibly getting it repaired. I did however notice that they carry Kef now. So I ordered a KC62-Carbon Black to replace my dead sub. If the cost for fixing my old sub is not too bad, I'm going to get it repaired also for use in an other room. I'm now waiting for the phone call that my new home sub has arrived. I can't wait!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Zippy said:


> On a side topic dealing with audio, my Martin Logan home theater sub has died. I went to the local shop where i bought it from and they no longer carry that brand, but are reaching out to the manufacturer about possibly getting it repaired. I did however notice that they carry Kef now. So I ordered a KC62-Carbon Black to replace my dead sub. If the cost for fixing my old sub is not too bad, I'm going to get it repaired also for use in an other room. I'm now waiting for the phone call that my new home sub has arrived. I can't wait!


Very cool! Let us know how it works out! I really enjoy my REL - a good sub adds so much! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Here a link to info in it.








KC62 Subwoofer | KEF


The Biggest Small Subwoofer KC62 is an incredibly compact subwoofer that delivers the might and magic of deep, accurate bass for a thrillingly immersive music, movie and gaming experience. Created using innovative KEF engineering including the ground-breaking Uni-Core™ technology, the...




us.kef.com




To think they got 2 6.5" drivers in that small a form factor to play down to 11Hz! Just amazing.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Little over a month to go now, looking forward to catching up with everyone!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

We're about a Month away


----------



## Mashburn (Jun 26, 2018)

Looking forward to it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I went back rereading the thread and saw Chad Bui's Titan. Those are Bewith Accurate A-50 tweeters. 2" diameter, so not legal for iasca. Fully legal for meca though. I'm surprised at the use of a dedicated mid with them though as they play down to 350Hz. Although Bewith recommends a crossover point of 800 Hz, so I guess I can see using one.

Also, my Kef sub came in and it is amazing! I played Jurassic Park on it and it played with way more impact than i was expecting from a 10" cube.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Zippy said:


> I went back rereading the thread and saw Chad Bui's Titan. Those are Bewith Accurate A-50 tweeters. 2" diameter, so not legal for iasca. Fully legal for meca though. I'm surprised at the use of a dedicated mid with them though as they play down to 350Hz. Although Bewith recommends a crossover point of 800 Hz, so I guess I can see using one.
> 
> Also, my Kef sub came in and it is amazing! I played Jurassic Park on it and it played with way more impact than i was expecting from a 10" cube.


How are the Tweeters not legal for Iasca? He isn't competing in Novice Class. Above Novice, the largest speaker in apillar is a 5.25


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Last I read max size for a tweeter in iasca was 1.5". That was a couple of years ago though.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Less than a month away - are you ready? I'm getting there!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> Less than a month away - are you ready? I'm getting there!


hmmmm


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

bertholomey said:


> Less than a month away - are you ready? I'm getting there!
> 
> View attachment 299450


Looking forward to hearing this finally lol.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Less than a month away - are you ready? I'm getting there!
> 
> View attachment 299450



😢😢😢😢😢😢
I don't have an ncsq stickerid rock those on our cars now


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> I don't have an ncsq stickerid rock those on our cars now


You are in luck - I have a few left from the last meet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> You are in luck - I have a few left from the last meet


But do you have any white stickers? (If I remember correctly, no).


----------



## Mashburn (Jun 26, 2018)

Guess I’ll follow the trend! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’ll have to check my small stash to see what colors I still have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Old Lady Cameltoe (Mar 24, 2018)

Do we still have a green light for the Friday night pants-off prance-off?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Old Lady Cameltoe said:


> Do we still have a green light for the Friday night pants-off prance-off?


There she is! I was wondering if she was going to show up  Absolutely! We will keep the Friday night tradition alive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

bertholomey said:


> There she is! I was wondering if she was going to show up  Absolutely! We will keep the Friday night tradition alive!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's it, I'm out!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

mumbles said:


> That's it, I'm out!


You have likely not seen the video.....maybe Al can provide. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

bertholomey said:


> You have likely not seen the video.....maybe Al can provide.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ohhhhh I've seen it! Why do you think I'm out?


----------



## Old Lady Cameltoe (Mar 24, 2018)

Eric, sweetie...you can keep your pants on if you feel self-conscious 


...just don't forget to bring a wad of singles


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

This is just disturbing


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

BigAl205 said:


> This is just disturbing


I'm gonna agree with this, despite having not seen the video, nor with any desire to after Eric's reply. 

2 weeks to go though


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

naiku said:


> I'm gonna agree with this, despite having not seen the video, nor with any desire to after Eric's reply.
> 
> 2 weeks to go though


Now....for anyone out there who may be confused, the video being referred to.....started with this......







Which led to this......











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Old Lady Cameltoe (Mar 24, 2018)

That man is a charlatan! I uploaded my video 5 years before he uploaded his. He’d better not steal my TwerkAerobics idea.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Well, I'm going to have to bow out from this meet. It's my only sibling's 50th birthday which will be celebrated that weekend by extended family which was confirmed recently.

Hope y'all have a great time and take lots of photos!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Ah that stinks, but entirely understandable. Hope to catch up at a meet later in the year, maybe SVR.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Truthunter said:


> Well, I'm going to have to bow out from this meet. It's my only siblings 50th birthday which will be celebrated that weekend by extended family which was confirmed recently.
> 
> Hope y'all have a great time and take lots of photos!


Well dang. We'll miss you buddy! Tell them Happy Birthday from all of us weirdos.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Now....for anyone out there who may be confused, the video being referred to.....started with this......


This video just changed my life. The fitness capacity to kill a mountain lion .


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Ge0 said:


> This video just changed my life. The fitness capacity to kill a mountain lion .


with just your thighs too! Think of the possibilities.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Let's talk stickers. There are 4 colors of stickers left. 
If we need more of some color I'll need to know to get the local lady to cut them. The listed colors are what I'd like to stick with to make it easy for her.
To keep the thread to a reasonable length PM me so I can keep up with the count.
White = 4
Black = 12
Red = 8
Blue = 8
Gray = 0


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

Truthunter said:


> Well, I'm going to have to bow out from this meet. It's my only sibling's 50th birthday which will be celebrated that weekend by extended family which was confirmed recently.
> 
> Hope y'all have a great time and take lots of photos!


I really hate to hear that you won't make it, seeing as you're the only person to be beat me in a comp......aside from every one else that has beat me in a comp 
Good reason to miss though. Enjoy the party at your siblings golden birth anniversary.



Notloudenuf said:


> Let's talk stickers. There are 4 colors of stickers left.
> If we need more of some color I'll need to know to get the local lady to cut them. The listed colors are what I'd like to stick with to make it easy for her.
> To keep the thread to a reasonable length PM me so I can keep up with the count.
> White = 4
> ...


Does Gray = Silver, or like some backwoods Ford Ranger paint job gray? (I rocked a primered S-10 back in the day)


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Darkrider said:


> like some backwoods Ford Ranger paint job gray


Lots of paint jobs like that here, as well as the sprayed my hood flat black to make people think it's carbon fiber look.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Ford F*&%$n Ranger...


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Darkrider said:


> Does Gray = Silver, or like some backwoods Ford Ranger paint job gray? (I rocked a primered S-10 back in the day)


Think dark gray. I could get a silver I think if there is enough demand for it.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Darkrider said:


> I really hate to hear that you won't make it, seeing as you're the only person to be beat me in a comp......aside from every one else that has beat me in a comp
> Good reason to miss though. Enjoy the party at your siblings golden birth anniversary.


Well, I'm hoping there will be something happening in the Fall too... maybe then... I really want to hear your latest iteration too!



Darkrider said:


> Does Gray = Silver, or like some backwoods Ford Ranger paint job gray? (I rocked a primered S-10 back in the day)


Here is the grey decal... it's like an opaque medium grey contrasted with Toyota Celestial Silver paint.


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

Truthunter said:


> Well, I'm hoping there will be something happening in the Fall too... maybe then... I really want to hear your latest iteration too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny you say that - I will probably be hosting one in the Fall myself.

Thanks for the picture - that should go great on my new truck!


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

Notloudenuf said:


> Think dark gray. I could get a silver I think if there is enough demand for it.


If you could send me the graphics, I can get a friend of mine to make some silver ones. I'll text you


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes. If anyone has a cutter and can make their own I will send you the vectorized file.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Let's talk food - Kendal gave me the idea of a food truck.....and I really liked that idea. Before reaching out to vendors, I checked with the park - didn't want a situation where the truck shows up and is stopped before it gets to us. The park director said they would have to get a contract from the vendor and then take a cut - he said he didn't agree with the policy, but it is what he has to do. So, that is out. 

We will grill - Jacob has a source for the materials, so we will pick those up. Donations would be appreciated the day of or via PP if desired - no worries at all though if you don't. The location of the park makes it very difficult to 'run out' for lunch - a good 20 minutes to the closest place.

I need to go by the park as soon as I can to take a look at the grill they have - I may have to take our two little charcoal grills. It would be helpful if we could start up a list of items needed and folks commit to bringing those items - just as we have done in the past. Drinks, Chips, sides if you have a favorite recipe, desserts. 

1) Jason - burgers / dogs - serving utensils
2)


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

1) Jason - burgers / dogs - serving utensils
2) Kendal - brownie deserts


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

1) Jason - burgers / dogs - serving utensils
2) Kendal - brownie deserts 
3) Howard - Donation and help on the grill if needed.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

1) Jason - burgers / dogs - serving utensils
2) Kendal - brownie deserts
3) Howard - Donation and help on the grill if needed. 
4) Ian - Drinks 

But.... what do people want to drink? I don't drink soda, so I'd prefer not to buy a bunch and potentially end up stuck with it! I can just bring a couple cases of water if that's good with everyone, or if people want soda, I'll get some of that.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

naiku said:


> 1) Jason - burgers / dogs - serving utensils
> 2) Kendal - brownie deserts
> 3) Howard - Donation and help on the grill if needed.
> 4) Ian - Drinks
> ...


to be as Covid compliant as possible, Id advise people bring their own drinks and or anyone bring cans, instead of 2liters.
hard to ever go wrong with Coke

but wheres Aly when we need some choc chip cookies???!!!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll bring some chip bags variety packs


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm going to go over to the park this week to check out the condition of the grill. Jacob and I will go over Thursday night to hopefully get the burgers/dogs. Will need to clean up the car. I've got a couple calls in the morning for work on Friday, but come on anyway - Jacob may come over mid-morning to handle things for me. 

Anyone have new things to show for this meet? Court should have a new set up. I've got pillars, Jacob has an awesome tune.


1) Jason - burgers / dogs - serving utensils
2) Kendal - brownie deserts
3) Howard - Donation and help on the grill if needed.
4) Ian - Drinks - some cans....coke / Diet coke
5) Mic - multi-packs of chips


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> Anyone have new things to show for this meet? Court should have a new set up. I've got pillars, Jacob has an awesome tune.


I have a whole new car with an install. That counts right?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> I have a whole new car with an install. That counts right?


It absolutely does! Kiser has one of those, and if Mike Myers makes it - he can say the same.....and Nick L......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> Anyone have new things to show for this meet? Court should have a new set up. I've got pillars, Jacob has an awesome tune.


I've got a new tune, hopefully, an awesome one. No longer have rear fill, but more power to the mid-bass instead, debating pillars, not sure yet though if I want to try them.

Also have new shiny pipes on the engine that make turbo noises!


----------



## court (Feb 7, 2017)

Court should have a new set up

Its not complete but I will show what I have. Still a work in progress. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## couchflambeau (Apr 18, 2006)

Sorry to be that guy but with missing travel due to this COVID nonsense I had to go down and visit dear old Mom for Mother's Day down in FL and won't be back in time to attend. Definitely will look to make a go at it when/if there's a next time.... post photos if you can please! 

Stay safe....

-Brian


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

couchflambeau said:


> Sorry to be that guy but with missing travel due to this COVID nonsense I had to go down and visit dear old Mom for Mother's Day down in FL and won't be back in time to attend. Definitely will look to make a go at it when/if there's a next time.... post photos if you can please!
> 
> Stay safe....
> 
> -Brian


It sounds like you did the right thing - honoring Mom is a better activity. Hopefully there will be another one - if so, I’ll put the link on this thread for the new one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> I'm going to go over to the park this week to check out the condition of the grill. Jacob and I will go over Thursday night to hopefully get the burgers/dogs. Will need to clean up the car. I've got a couple calls in the morning for work on Friday, but come on anyway - Jacob may come over mid-morning to handle things for me.
> 
> Anyone have new things to show for this meet? Court should have a new set up. I've got pillars, Jacob has an awesome tune.


I've got several new things, just not usre if I'll have any of it installed on time.

1) Jason - burgers / dogs - serving utensils
2) Kendal - brownie deserts
3) Howard - Donation and help on the grill if needed.
4) Ian - Drinks - some cans....coke / Diet coke
5) Mic - multi-packs of chips
6) Alan - Plates, cups, ice


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

You guys are probably aware of the cyberattack on the pipeline. If you are coming from out of state be aware that gas may be hard to come by. 
Please plan accordingly. Hopefully it is only temporary.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> You guys are probably aware of the cyberattack on the pipeline. If you are coming from out of state be aware that gas may be hard to come by.
> Please plan accordingly. Hopefully it is only temporary.


Thanks Kendal - I’ve gotten a couple txts about it - I have my thoughts about what should be done about those who did this 

So, like CoV-19, it will be a situation where you will need to assess your risk tolerance. Hopefully it will be more than just Jacob and I in the shelter, but I understand if folks can’t travel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I just drove back to Greensboro area from Surfside Beach SC - filled up at a gas station in Rockingham, NC. 

When I got home, I took my car that was 1/2 full to a gas station 2 miles from my house and filled up with Premium, but they had all grades with no limits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the update on the gas situation.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

My plan was going to be asses on Friday before I leave Knoxville


----------



## Mashburn (Jun 26, 2018)

Greensboro ran out in a lot of areas yesterday, but from people I’ve been in contact with today, deliveries of fuel are happening nightly. Gas is back at a lot of stations in Greensboro. This is by no means a guarantee there will be fuel on Friday/Saturday, but so far, if they run out, they have it the following morning.

If this trend changes, I will post about it here.

Hope to have a good turn out since last years was cancelled due to Covid, but just like that, this “crisis” is out of our control.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## couchflambeau (Apr 18, 2006)

Probably common sense but get yourself a gas app or two to check availability... assuming the Ruskies don't go after them too! 

Travel safe...

-b


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

GasBuddy app and website works to track gas.

On my way home from work between Goldsboro and Raleigh area every station was out. Except one Sheetz with the fuel truck refilling tank and that line was 30cars deep at every entrance.

With that said, within 2hrs Sheetz near us restocked. We waited maybe 15min to get gas.

Most places should be fine by the weekend.

Check gas buddy to see who has what.

Being somewhat local..Lori and I will be there.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Looks like I'm going to have to skip this one.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Unfortunately, I'm out as well.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to skip this one.


You'll be missed but right now most places have fuel and everything should be fairly stable by this weekend


----------



## Mashburn (Jun 26, 2018)

Since people are dropping on planning on coming (completely understandable due to the circumstances)

Let’s get a final head count since we are trying to do food.

1.) Jason Bertholomey
2.) Jacob Mashburn
3.) Mic Wallace
4.) Lori Wallace


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> You'll be missed but right now most places have fuel and everything should be fairly stable by this weekend


The fuel situation is part of the issue, but another of my co-workers needs to be off as well, and I don't want to leave things in a lurch.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

1.) Jason
2.) Jacob
3.) Mic
4.) Lori
5.) Kendal
6.) Jeremy


----------



## Mashburn (Jun 26, 2018)

1.) Jason
2.) Jacob
3.) Mic
4.) Lori
5.) Kendal
6.) Jeremy
7.) John Kiser


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Assuming I can get gas here Friday and there Saturday, I'm still planning to be there.


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

1.) Jason
2.) Jacob
3.) Mic
4.) Lori
5.) Kendal
6.) Jeremy
7.) John Kiser
8.) naiku (maybe?)
9.) Forrest
10.)Robb - my long time buddy that has a really nice DIY install in a 2019 Silverado that (if he's able to fill it up beforehand) will be coming with me (Forrest).


----------



## doeboy (May 2, 2012)

Just an FYI guys the pipeline was restarted at 5pm today


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm 95% yes, I'm monitoring the situation but it looks like things will be stable by Saturday.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Same here, saw the pipeline was open yesterday so hoping the weekend will be fine. Just need the idiots to stop panic buying and hoarding.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

naiku said:


> Same here, saw the pipeline was open yesterday so hoping the weekend will be fine. Just need the idiots to stop panic buying and hoarding.


Too late. They've already done it. Looking forward to seeing everyone. It's been 2 years for me!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I updated the first post with some new information.


----------



## Mashburn (Jun 26, 2018)

Ok, for those who plan on coming tomorrow... I have the Day off, so I am good to go any time. I live 10 minutes from Jason, so myself and Jason are planning out the day.

What time are you estimating to arrive tomorrow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I'll be there. I should be checked in my hotel by 4pm Friday. 

On a side note: Ohio is lifting covid restrictions June 2nd.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Mashburn said:


> What time are you estimating to arrive tomorrow?


Not 100% sure yet, was expecting a package from FedEx today that's bumped to tomorrow and needs to be signed for. I'm hoping for by 5pm, but no later than 7pm.

We'll probably check into hotel first then head to Jason's.


----------



## couchflambeau (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I received a couple notices of fellas starting their drive. Beautiful day for it! Enjoy the drive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## court (Feb 7, 2017)

I want to come. I have the gas app. Unfortunately all the stations near me have no fuel. Hopefully will get some fuel tonight and I will come tomorrow morning. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Good luck, hope you can make it, but understand if not.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

For those with power requirements, the nearest outlet is 40+ paces away from the lot. Hope you have a long enough extension cable.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

This pretty much tells the story of the meet. I’ll post more later. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Excellent weekend, many thanks Jason (and Vicki) both Friday and Saturday were a lot of fun. Great seeing everyone who made it!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

We had a good group on Friday night - swapping demos, watching John complete a from-scratch tune that sounded amazing, and grubbing on pizza. 


Bo’s Audi RS3























































John’s Merc






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Getting the pizzas



















Night time demo in Kiser’s Merc



















Ian’s Volvo






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Saturday - Shelter 1 at Hagan Stone park - beautiful day, beautiful setting next to the lake. We had power and bathrooms.....what car audio fanatics need 










My first demo was Kendal’s awesome restored BMW 3 series - brought back fond memories of my old Beemer

































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

So glad to see Howard again - and he has a new car with a sweet little system that the Myers brothers set up
























































And I’ll end this with my favorite photo - fun demo with Al in my car. 










Thank you fellas for coming out and participating. Thanks Mic for setting up the comp for the guys who wanted feedback and those who needed points. It was wonderful seeing some old friends and making some new ones - Rob, Chuck, and Ana. I was so glad that Mark was able to attend - it has been a long time since he was able to attend one of these. 

Till we do it again! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for hosting Jason, well worth the drive just to have dinner with some of y’all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks again for hosting. Was a nice day with great people.
Happy to bring Meca sound quality to events and allow people to earn points or at least get feedback and learn a little about competiton. (It's not scarey)

Hoping we can do this again in the Fall


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the pix Jason, wish I could have been there!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

bertholomey said:


>


My truck kept trying to float away and Howard was helping me keep it in place.



> And I’ll end this with my favorite photo - fun demo with Al in my car.


I noticed you cropped out your hand on my knee...


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks to Jason and V for hosting. It was great to see everyone who made it out again and meet some new people as well. See you again in the fall.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks to Jason and Vicki for having us over again. My most memorable moment was when Jason realized I wasn't his wife 

(long story)


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> Hoping we can do this again in the Fall


Depending on how things work out, will likely be trying to set something up at the park in Pulaski for the fall. Not sure yet, waiting on a few things to fall into place.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> Thanks to Jason and Vicki for having us over again. My most memorable moment was when Jason realized I wasn't his wife
> 
> (long story)


I'm so sorry to hear...did u guys recently get separated?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> My truck kept trying to float away and Howard was helping me keep it in place.
> 
> I noticed you cropped out your hand on my knee...



It is a big truck.....needed stout men to hold it down.......not some little light weight like me.....”dagnabbit.....the truck tried to float away again”



Now everyone knows why you had that little grin 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Old Lady Cameltoe (Mar 24, 2018)

It was such a wonderful weekend! Congratulations to Mic for winning the "Sir Prance-a-Lot" award for 2021


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Old Lady Cameltoe said:


> It was such a wonderful weekend! Congratulations to Mic for winning the "Sir Prance-a-Lot" award for 2021


Best user name ever! I plan on buying a wrecker and calling it "Camel Towing"!


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Old Lady Cameltoe said:


> It was such a wonderful weekend! Congratulations to Mic for winning the "Sir Prance-a-Lot" award for 2021


So I've been wondering if Cameltoe is your married name? If it is, was your maiden name Moosenuckle? Cause I knew a Hunter Moosenuckle. Great guy to go out with. All the girls would talk to him.


----------



## court (Feb 7, 2017)

I wish I could have been there. Hopefully I will be at the next get together 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## KrautNotRice (Nov 2, 2015)

Dropping an anchor here in the hopes that the link for the fall thread will be shared here...
Hope to see everyone in November.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Anchors are good 









2021 Mid Atlantic Meet | 5th - 6th November 2021 | Near...


Starting a thread for a fall mid Atlantic meet, thought about having this at my place, but the Pulaski park we've had 3 or so meets at now is a nice location. The park itself is 5 minutes from I-81, address 5100 Alexander Rd, Dublin, VA 24084. There is power at the large shelter, but we can't...




www.diymobileaudio.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I started the 2022 NCSQ Meet Thread

2022 NCSQ Meet Thread


----------

